# تعلن amab عن أول سكن طلاب بعائد 10 % برعايه سمو الشيخ سلطان القاسمي وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير خالد



## AMAB للتسويق العقاري (23 نوفمبر 2019)

استثمر فى أول سكن طلاب فى الوطن العربي برعايه سمو الشيخ سلطان القاسمي وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير خالد بن الوليد بن طلال.
عوائد سنويه مضمونه 10%
مشروع ( نست) هو سكن لطلاب الجامعات مرخص من الدوله و تحت إشراف وزارة التعليم العالي
مشروع (نست) عباره عن الشقق فندقيه مفروشة بالكامل مع كامل الخدمات
تنظيف الغرف
خدمات الطعام والشراب
غرف للدراسه و مكتبه
مسرح و قاعه موسيقى
مقاهي و محال تجاريه
أحواض سباحه و حدائق
تحت إدارة المطور
وتبدأ الأسعار فى مشروع (نست) حاليا من 345 الف درهم و العائد السنوي 10% من قيمه الشقه مضمون ومسجل فى العقود لدى الدوله لمدة 10 سنوات عن طريق شيكات نصف سنويه مع خصم 1% للإدارة و 1% لمصاريف الصيانه و صافي العائد بيكون 8%
تاريخ تسليم مشروع (نست) 12/2021 ويبدأ صرف العائد السنوي حتى إذا العميل لم يستلم او المطور اتأخر
للتواصل 966552932864
لمزيد من العروض العقارية يرجي زيارة موقعنا http://amab.com.sa


----------

